# Went To The Austin Rv Show Today



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I haven't had an RV now for 3 years or so. I'll have to start all over, new 5th wheel, new truck to pull it,.....
I still do have all the stuff to fill it up though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Glenn,

Did you find anything at the show you liked?

Bryan & Vanessa


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> Glenn,
> 
> Did you find anything at the show you liked?
> 
> Bryan & Vanessa


Yep, the Mobile Suites. If I get another RV it will be capable for 4 season and full-timing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Truck shopping AND trailer shopping....NICE!!!!


----------

